# TIME Magazine - Ending the war on fat. Eat more butter



## Ruth (Jun 13, 2014)

> For decades, it has been the most vilified nutrient in the American diet. But new science reveals fat isn’t what’s hurting our health



http://time.com/2863227/ending-the-war-on-fat/

http://www.today.com/health/ending-war-butter-are-fatty-foods-really-ok-eat-2D79795749


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 13, 2014)

Good post, Ruth. We switched back to butter, whole milk and other natural foods many years ago. We eat a variety of meats, fruits and vegetables, as well as whole grains.


----------



## d0ug (Jun 13, 2014)

Good post Ruth 
They are starting to wake up and realize that butter is better than machinery grease [Crisco] The only reason that this happened is Proctor and Gamble raised 1.7 million dollars for the American Heart Association in the beginning of this century to endorse machinery grease [Crisco] as being better than butter.  Our health has paid dearly for that. Before Crisco came along heart disease was rare.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 13, 2014)

Grease job:
View attachment 7680


----------



## d0ug (Jun 14, 2014)

My doctor [Dr Joel Wallach] has been telling every one about this for 40 years. Medical science are 40 years behind him.
The medical system say they want a double blind study before they will except anything. There was NO studies on cholesterol only a fraudulent study done by Ansel Keys who in his last days said he was wrong.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2018)

> The butter sculpture at this year's Ohio State Fair brings a bit of Christmas in July with a dairy display of key elements from the 1983 film "A Christmas Story," which was partly filmed in Cleveland.
> 
> In addition to the traditional butter cow and calf, the sculpture  unveiled Tuesday includes the character Ralphie in his bunny suit, the  classic leg lamp, and a holiday tree decorated with lights.
> 
> ...












SOURCE


----------



## rgp (Jul 25, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> Grease job:
> View attachment 7680




Invalid attachment?


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 25, 2018)

Eat what you want when you want and exercise and you will be fine.


----------



## jaminhealth (Jul 25, 2018)

Eat Fat, Get Thin

https://www.ecowatch.com/dr-mark-hyman-10-reasons-why-you-should-eat-fat-to-get-thin-1882141535.html

Do your research on the cholesterol MYTH.


----------



## rgp (Jul 25, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Eat what you want when you want and exercise and you will be fine.




   Not necessarily so...mostly it depends on ones metabolism / genetics .

  We are not all the same, and do not respond to diet & activity / exercise in the same manner.......jmo


----------



## terry123 (Jul 25, 2018)

I decided that life is too short not to have a few pleasures.  Switched back to real butter a few years ago.


----------



## rgp (Jul 25, 2018)

terry123 said:


> I decided that life is too short not to have a few pleasures.  Switched back to real butter a few years ago.




I have decided pretty much the same, have been 'going-back' more all the time.

I have tried many of the "latest" things / cautions, etc. Nothing improved , I only felt restricted / deprived. So.......


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 25, 2018)

d0ug said:


> Good post Ruth
> They are starting to wake up and realize that butter is better than machinery grease [Crisco] The only reason that this happened is Proctor and Gamble raised 1.7 million dollars for the American Heart Association in the beginning of this century to endorse machinery grease [Crisco] as being better than butter.  Our health has paid dearly for that. Before Crisco came along heart disease was rare.



Let's not get carried away.  Crisco is not machinery grease.  It's a non petroleum product and that's what machinery grease is.

Crisco is perfectly fine for baking.  It's a plant based product.

Butter is a dairy product.

They both have their pluses and minuses.


----------



## Linda W. (Jul 27, 2018)

I learned to love butter when overseas. Have used it ever since.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 27, 2018)

I use both butter and/or Smart Balance Original.  Growing up as a kid, my mother used Imperial margarine in our house.


----------



## jaminhealth (Jul 27, 2018)

I  use butter and no margarine.  Someone a long while ago called it whipped plastic.  My mother used butter and marg and when I Can't Believe It's Not Butter came out she bought that a lot.  But I do not...I will just spread coconut oil if I don't have butter in the house.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 28, 2018)




----------

